# Dead Shrimp Emergency



## rainydrop (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I currently own a fully cycled 23 liter (I think 5-6 gallon) Fluval Edge Tank which has housed 4 guppies for 3 months.

Three days ago I decided to get four Red Cherry Shrimp. Today I checked the tank and found a dead shrimp near the heater and filter intake sponge. 

My current temperature is 24 degrees celsius (75 degrees Fahrenheit) and my strip test does not detect any levels of Nitrate or Nitrite. I change about 15% of the water each week and the tank is planted with javafern and two other plants; with the addition of javamoss which I bought at the same time as the shrimp.

I'm a bit afraid that more shrimp will die in the coming days; I have spotted two that are definitely still alive, I'm not sure about the fate of the last one. Any suggestions what could be the problem here? :fish9:

Thanks in advance,

Rainy


----------



## mollyman (Nov 24, 2011)

are you sure they not shedding. i thought my shrimp where dieing off and they where just shedding.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

First and foremost I recommend on getting a master test kit that uses drops of chemicals not test strips. 

Shrimp are very sensitive to water quality. 
also they need to be acclimated to the new tank very slowly. 

now you might not have any more die (hopefully) but I would take a sample of your water to your local fish store and have it tested.


----------



## rainydrop (Nov 27, 2011)

mollyman said:


> are you sure they not shedding. i thought my shrimp where dieing off and they where just shedding.


I'm quite sure he was dead; he was lying belly up and did not move after I slightly nudged him. He was definitely a goner.

It might be a good idea to get a master test kit; can you recommand any good ones? 
As I said my test strip came out ok but it might not have been able to detect everything.. I did a water change just to be sure. I'll run over to my LFS tomorrow morning.

Up until now I have not been feeding them special shrimp food, is this necessary? 

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

High nitrates, phosphates, and copper can all kill your shrimp. Easily testable.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't even put 2 and 2 to together on this until jrman83 brought up copper.

have you treated your tank for algae over growth?
if so did it contain copper sulfate. ( most of them do) 

and if it did contain copper sulfate you need to put in new carbon and do 25% water changes every other day for a total of 4 wc.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It seems like that may be the problem, I would do a large water change right away.

Also how did you acclimate them? Drip acclimation is a good idea, just like fish shrimp can die from too quick a change in conditions.

Your tank is 6 gallons. It sounds to me like you have a workable setup but as always small tanks are harder to keep balanced and shrimp are sensitive to bad water conditions so you will have to make sure it is well maintained.


----------

